# tomorrow



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i will prolly be going out tomorrow and im bored right now. just wondered what responses i would get. what would you recommend throwing at a reservoir with rock bottom no wood at all and grass growing no deeper then about 10 foot average deep parts are 16-19 foot and deepest tops out at 22?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

4 or 3 inch swimbait


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx don will give it a shot also failed to mention plan on getting there bout 7am


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Pop-R has been killer in the southwest part of the state this past week. Lotsa fry being chased around right now. Fish are eating the bait anywhere from right on the bank to about 10 feet out.

Steady chugging retrieve

Good luck

Rich


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Hard to say really. Since you mentioned the depth the weeds grow to I'd imagine you'll be fishing from a boat? The swim bait is definitely a good idea. So is the popper. If the weeds are slow tapering out to the depth you mentioned then one of your favorites, a rattle trap style bait would probably do well. A jerk bait over those same tapering weeds would also do well. I catch a lot of fish on jerk baits in the summer. A shaky head, or drop shot out along the deep weed edges or around any deeper rock piles that you may find should get some fish.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx for the replys. i caught 8. missed a fish on a jig that felt decent but lost it. didnt land anything great. that place is the reason i love rattle traps lol. was looking for some new ideas. i got a couple on a jig, spinnerbait,and some crankbait fish, did throw a buzzbait, a popper for quite a bit and a swimbait although i am not very experience with them with no seccess, i was in a boat, im gonna keep up on the swimbait deal because i havent been catching quality fish, next trip im thinking of sticking to the traps and swimbaits thnx again guys


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lol With your description of the lake, I figured that was one of your rattle trap lakes. lol If you are looking for bigger fish, give a jerk bait a try. You can use a suspending one if you want to, but once water temps get up I go to baits that rise on the pause. I bigger Bomber Long A is good. And my favorite fast rising bait, a Cotton Cordell Red Fin is killer. Work them fast ..... I rarely pause them unless I feel them hit the top of the weeds. Then I'll let them float up a bit and start my retrieve all over again. One thing I love about the Red Fin is that it's very buoyant. You can cast it out and keeping a high rod tip just reel it real slow and it will cut a wake along the surface as it wobbles. I use that retrieve with either the 4" or the 5" versions. That retrieve with the 5" version is really good for big fish. Give it a try ..... you won't be disappointed. I like the Smokey Joe, and chrome with a black back colors the best.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thats one thing i havent got yet is jerkbaits. i have super flukes but have only caught one fish on them this year. and even then the only reason i threw it was because i snagged a shad with a crankbait. i was catching quite a few on a bomber square a in foxy shad which i recently broke the bill off of and just got a new one and of course when i went to dicks they only had one left. ive been lookin at hard jerkbaits since the beginning of the year but havent pulled the trigger yet prolly going to soon. thnx for the info again bassbme


----------

